
Discoveries of Mechanisms for Autophagy [pdf] - hariis
https://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/medicine/laureates/2016/advanced-medicineprize2016.pdf
======
hoodwink
Is there any good science linking autophagy to intermittent fasting? Isn't
that the theory behind fasting's benefits?

~~~
erkkie
There is quite some, eg
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3106288/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3106288/)
. I believe at least some of the pathways are shared with exercise as well so
exercising and/or exercising while fasting would be expected to compound the
effect.

edit: sjcsjc beat me to it with the same link

~~~
sjcsjc
This is an interesting read too, with various references to research papers:
[http://www.anti-agingfirewalls.com/2013/04/19/autophagy-
the-...](http://www.anti-agingfirewalls.com/2013/04/19/autophagy-the-
housekeeper-in-every-cell-that-fights-aging-2/)

~~~
erkkie
Yes, nice read, thanks!

